# Pamācības >  pcb

## cccv

lieta tāda ka  , ir nepieciešamas 10 vai vairāk vienādas plates (mazas 5x5cm aptuveni) jautājums sekojoš kur es tādas varētu pasūtīt (kāds kantoris) un kas man būtu vajadzīgs kā pasūtītājam (kāds makets vajadzīgs )? Cik tas varētu izmaksāt ? Pats negribu taisīt!

----------


## Delfins

man te viens piedāvā sietspiedes druku.
iespejams tev jasaliek vairakas plates uz A4 lapas un drukat. Velak tik kodinat..

Bet ta, Almiko var pasutit, Gerber fails vajadzigs

10 plates = Dolby Pro logyc-am? 9.1ch?  ::

----------

